# 90 mins of bliss



## yorksman (Aug 8, 2014)

www.geograph.org.uk/photo/185878


Exercise doesn't have to be torture. Took me 90 mins to cycle the 20km around Derwent reservoir and I enjoyed every minute of it, yesterday, in the sun. The above is a web shot but that's exactly what it was like. Relaxed, only a little up and down, great scenery, sunshine and fresh air.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

I used to run round there when I lived in Sheffield! Gorgeous!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Yorksman. Me & wife canoed the full length twice last week. The water was a mill pond with no wind no Rain. Was up & out before the tourists & had the place to ourselves. In the middle of the lake looking at "Cat Bells" Its priceless


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 10, 2014)

Beautiful


----------

